# Exclusive Film Screening Evening comes to Brixton



## HealthPoverty (Oct 17, 2013)

*A River Changes Course Film Screening*

On Tuesday 12 November Health Poverty Action is bringing the Sundance Award-Winning film A River Changes Course to Brixton.

A River Changes Course tells the gripping story of three families living in contemporary Cambodia, struggling to maintain their traditional ways of life in the face of formidable challenges. From Cambodia’s forests to its rivers, from its idyllic rice fields to the capital’s pulsing heart, forces of radical change are transforming the landscape of the country – and the dreams of its people.

HEALTH POVERTY ACTION is bringing the film to London to highlight the impact on Cambodian people; the film will be supported by a short talk on Strengthening Communities in Cambodia by Health Poverty Action staff.

Health Poverty Action is an international development charity, working to improve the health of poor and marginalised people in Africa, Asia and Latin America by tackling the root causes of poverty.

Tuesday 12 November | Doors 6.30pm (Screening starts at 7pm) | Whirled Cinema, Brixton, SE24 0NH | Tickets £10 (£5 concessions).

For more information and to buy tickets please visit http://www.healthpovertyaction.org/get-involved/events-2/film-screening-a-river-changes-course/


----------

